# Black screen in FreeDOS. (ASUS)



## Kepsnys

Hello guys. I have a big trouble with my new ASUS K551LB. I recieved it today and there was FreeDOS inside. I tried to install Windows 8.1 from DVD so I started computer and pressed esc button. Then in settings I tried to select a DVD-rom to boot from. I couldn't found just "DVD-rom" so I selected something else, but now I can't remember what. I only remember there were "DVD" letters in a longer name. Then i booted and now everytime i start my PC only black screen apears. I tried every F1-12 and del buttons to get in BIOS, but unsuccesful. Seems like screen is not working now. Please help me, guys. What should I do? Sorry for my computing skills


----------



## alpenadiver

The F2 key will get you into the BIOS, when you see the ASUS screen start pressing the F2.

Once in the BIOS look for Boot Order, or Boot Config. From there make sure your Hard Drive is in the first bootable device slot. Press F10 to save, and exit.


----------



## Kepsnys

alpenadiver said:


> The F2 key will get you into the BIOS, when you see the ASUS screen start pressing the F2.
> 
> Once in the BIOS look for Boot Order, or Boot Config. From there make sure your Hard Drive is in the first bootable device slot. Press F10 to save, and exit.


The problem is that I can't get into the BIOS. No Asus logo appears when i start pc. F1-F10 buttons don't work.


----------



## alpenadiver

> my new ASUS K551LB


How new is it, like under warranty new? if so I would contact ASUS Support, and get a RMA Number.


----------



## koala

Have you tested to see if the Windows disc is bootable in another computer?


Kepsnys said:


> Then in settings I tried to select a DVD-rom to boot from. I couldn't found just "DVD-rom" so I selected something else, but now I can't remember what. I only remember there were "DVD" letters in a longer name.


If your computer has more than one DVD drive (internal or external), try booting from the other one.

If this problem only started after you changed the boot order in BIOS, clear CMOS to reset the values back to default, then try booting again.


----------

